# Cyclists less likely to put out on the first date



## gaz (13 Sep 2011)

> *Cyclists of both genders are less likely than average to have sex on a first date, according to survey by a dating website. The finding stands out because elsewhere in the survey, conducted by FreeDating.co.uk among 10,000 of its members, clear divisions are found between men and women.*



Read More >


Hmmm..


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

Maybe we should run a "Put out" poll


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Sep 2011)

I dont think I've ever had someone put on on an actual first date, several one night stands but seeing as they were all with randoms I dont think they count!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> I dont think I've ever had someone put on on an actual first date, several one night stands but seeing as they were all with randoms I dont think they count!



After I got divorced I had numerous 1st dates that ended up in bed! Not proud of it but it is a fact.


----------



## 4F (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> After I got divorced I had numerous 1st dates that ended up in bed! Not proud of it but it is a fact.



baaaaaaaah


----------



## cd365 (13 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> baaaaaaaah



lol


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> baaaaaaaah


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2011)

Oh, so that's the problem. 

Time to give up cycling


----------



## fossyant (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


>


----------



## Hip Priest (13 Sep 2011)

Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."


----------



## 4F (13 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."



And stick the vid on cyclechat and ask others whether they took the correct position


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> And stick the vid on cyclechat and ask others whether they took the correct position



lmfao. They'd make sure they had teh right gear though and the right kind of lube. Also they many are great with rubber


----------



## 4F (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> lmfao. They'd make sure they had teh right gear though and the right kind of lube. Also they many are great with rubber



Another thing that WD40 is no good for...


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

4F said:


> Another thing that WD40 is no good for...



Indeed. Wet Lube is far better


----------



## Friz (13 Sep 2011)

I must not be a cyclist then cause I put out on the first date..


----------



## snorri (13 Sep 2011)

"put out" ? That'll be a genteel term for houghmagandie I suppose.


----------



## 2Loose (13 Sep 2011)

Is it because they\we can't just stop in a layby, so don't bother even trying unless the bed is known to be welcoming?


----------



## Red Light (13 Sep 2011)

Is that a pump in your pocket or are you pleased to see me?


----------



## ian turner (13 Sep 2011)

What was the last indepth study that revealed hitherto unknown details about cyclists ? Heart disease was it ?
Anyway don't ask a cyclist about wearing helmet protection as this will result in an extended argument over a number of days. May expect you to be wired up for distance, speed and cadence to determine performance and calories lost They may wear headphones during the act and have been known to suffer premature acceleration in the presence of red lights. May not be there in the morning as they had a club ride arranged for 6:00. Under no circumstances allow them to go clipless as you may fall off the bed if one of you stops unexpectedly.


----------



## apollo179 (13 Sep 2011)

Actually its quite a nice reflection for cyclists in general to be low on the promiscuity scale.


----------



## Red Light (13 Sep 2011)

apollo179 said:


> Actually its quite a nice reflection for cyclists in general to be low on the promiscuity scale.



Its the saddles I tell you, the saddles!


----------



## Matthew_T (13 Sep 2011)

Friz said:


> I must not be a cyclist then cause I put out on the first date..



+1


----------



## CopperCyclist (13 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."



lmao.

Can't wait to see Gaz's new channel where he offers advice on a selecion of the best clips about what they should have done.


----------



## funnymummy (13 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Quote*Cyclists of both genders are less likely than average to have sex on a first date, according to survey by a dating website. The finding stands out because elsewhere in the survey, conducted by FreeDating.co.uk among 10,000 of its members, clear divisions are found between men and women.*



 What's a date...??


----------



## cjb (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Maybe we should run a "Put out" poll



I'd never heard this expression before - maybe I should get out more !!!!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> I'd never heard this expression before - maybe I should get out more !!!!!



Pretty sure it is an American expression.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> What's a date...??



If tomorrow goes badly I will show you if you'd like


----------



## Dayvo (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> If tomorrow goes badly I will *show *you if you'd like



She said 'a date'!


----------



## funnymummy (13 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> If tomorrow goes badly I will show you if you'd like


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

Dayvo said:


> She said 'a date'!



I know


----------



## Angelfishsolo (13 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


>


----------



## PK99 (13 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."



... and they'd wear a heart rate monitor and check the reading every few seconds


----------



## addictfreak (13 Sep 2011)

Just for the record, I will definately shag on a first date!


----------



## Zoof (13 Sep 2011)

gaz said:


> Read More >
> Hmmm..



This time I have a video for you Gaz

When we are not riding, this is how we practise in the pub.  


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amG8vslJKJA&feature=fvsr


----------



## abo (13 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."



Which helmet? 

Hmm, and how about that battery-powered Bristol guy who shouts 'waaaaanker'?


----------



## Red Light (13 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> What's a date...??



I believe its the fruit of the date palm, traditionally eaten at Christmas.


----------



## rowan 46 (13 Sep 2011)

I would put out on the first date


----------



## Pigo (13 Sep 2011)

This has had me in stitches!!!  
I went on a First Date the other day......... I'm saying nothing further!!


----------



## peelywally (13 Sep 2011)

i would .


----------



## funnymummy (13 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> I believe its the fruit of the date palm, traditionally eaten at Christmas.



Aaah, then in that case i've had a few


----------



## Andy_R (13 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> I believe its the fruit of the date palm, traditionally eaten at Christmas.



You saying cyclists tend to have dates with their palms?


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Sep 2011)

wiggydiggy said:


> I dont think I've ever had someone put on on an actual first date, several one night stands but seeing as they were all with randoms I dont think they count!


trans...........you put out on the first date, but it wasn't good enough to get a second date.................


----------



## gaz (13 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> lmao.
> 
> Can't wait to see Gaz's new channel where he offers advice on a selecion of the best clips about what they should have done.



Those videos are private, you said you wouldn't tell anyone


----------



## Rebel Ian (14 Sep 2011)

Andy_R said:


> You saying cyclists tend to have dates with their palms?



Ha!




. I know several cyclists that fall into that category!!!


----------



## Red Light (14 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Aaah, then in that case i've had a few



But do you put them out after the first one?


----------



## Red Light (14 Sep 2011)

Andy_R said:


> You saying cyclists tend to have dates with their palms?



I prefer my dates to be stoned


----------



## Sara_H (14 Sep 2011)

put what out?


----------



## rowan 46 (14 Sep 2011)

Sara_H said:


> put what out?


----------



## Hip Priest (14 Sep 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Can't wait to see Gaz's new channel where he offers advice on a selecion of the best clips about what they should have done.



"Don't go up there!"


----------



## cjb (14 Sep 2011)

I'm still confused with this expression which, as I said earlier, is new to me. I'm not entirely sure about when it should be used.

Is it correct to refer to a girl as "a fantastic put out", or how about telling someone to "put out off !!"

Any help with this addition to my vocabulary would be appreciated


----------



## GGB_Andrew (14 Sep 2011)

If it was one of the Cyclepassion girls, I'd make sure I'd put out


----------



## tsddave (14 Sep 2011)

Hah I dont see how you can come to any firm conclusions on much by studying 10,000 people.


----------



## funnymummy (14 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> But do you put them out after the first one?



I spit the stones out & eat the whole pack


----------



## Dayvo (14 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> I'm still confused with this expression which, as I said earlier, is new to me. I'm not entirely sure about when it should be used.
> 
> Is it correct to refer to a girl as "a fantastic put out", or how about telling someone to "put out off !!"
> 
> Any help with this addition to my vocabulary would be appreciated



Voila: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_'put_out'_mean


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2011)

Hip Priest said:


> Imagine sleeping with a cyclist? They'd film it on their helmet cam and if you did anything wrong, they'd shout "right, you're going on youtube."






4F said:


> And stick the vid on cyclechat and ask others whether they took the correct position



I was bimbling along in secondary, when she opened the doors of her Volvo, so I had to pull out and take primary.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

I am proud to say I didn't put out on my date today although I did whip out my tool and do some pumping


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Sep 2011)

a goodly proportion of architects have building-related thoughts during sex, and, worse still, architects with other architects are not averse to talking about buildings during sex. (Since you asked, I asked - lots). (And, yes, guilty). Now I can't remember thinking about cycling during sex, but you can see where there's scope. So..........have you?


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

Dayvo said:


> Voila: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_'put_out'_mean


Think in terms of "have sex" or "had sex"
I put out.
He put's out.
She put's out.
He put out.
She put out.
I put out.
They put out.

That's about it I think.


----------



## Fnaar (14 Sep 2011)

... and if the other person doesn't put out, one might feel put out by it.


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> I spit the stones out & eat the whole pack



So you're a spit not swallow girl then?


----------



## JonnyBlade (14 Sep 2011)

I don't even have a cat!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

Davidc said:


> So you're a spit not swallow girl then?


----------



## jim55 (14 Sep 2011)

im a single guy and iv had a few ,,er,,,experiences !!

but on sunday i was doing a bike run and was i n the saddle for hrs ,,my bits went numb ,,i mean totally numb ,,went for a waz at one point and couldnt feel it at all !!so "putting out""was defo not an option ,,it just wouldnt have worked at all 

normal service wass resumed eventually but it got me thinking


----------



## byegad (14 Sep 2011)

When I was young, a very long time ago, and still at school, I used to ride my bike to the other side of the town to see my then girlfriend. My dad always said the same thing if it was a school night. 

'If you're not in bed by 10pm, come home son!'

It used to horrify my mother.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

byegad said:


> When I was young, a very long time ago, and still at school, I used to ride my bike to the other side of the town to see my then girlfriend. My dad always said the same thing if it was a school night.
> 
> 'If you're not in bed by 10pm, come home son!'
> 
> It used to horrify my mother.


Love it


----------



## cjb (14 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Think in terms of "have sex" or "had sex"
> I put out.
> He put's out.
> She put's out.
> ...




So it's a verb, then !!

According to the reference Dayvo gave it applies only to females, in which case not all your declensions of the verb "put out" work. I'm still confused.


----------



## byegad (14 Sep 2011)

So do I!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> So it's a verb, then !!
> 
> According to the reference Dayvo gave it applies only to females, in which case not all your declensions of the verb "put out" work. I'm still confused.


I always believed it was not gender specific.


----------



## cjb (14 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I always believed it was not gender specific.



According to most of the posts here it isn't.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> According to most of the posts here it isn't.


Then I could be wrong.


----------



## cjb (14 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Then I could be wrong.



I think we should both wait until it makes the Oxford English Dictionary, which is actually revised quite regularly to include modern terms.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (14 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> I think we should both wait until it makes the Oxford English Dictionary, which is actually revised quite regularly to include modern terms.


I am also sure it is not a new term. It has been used in America for decades.


----------



## funnymummy (14 Sep 2011)

Davidc said:


> So you're a spit not swallow girl then?



Oh Lordy!! Now I really am blushing!


----------



## Davidc (14 Sep 2011)

funnymummy said:


> Oh Lordy!! Now I really am blushing!



I don't understand - I was only thinking about those rock hard bits that are always there in the middle of dates.


----------



## Red Light (14 Sep 2011)

Davidc said:


> I don't understand - I was only thinking about those rock hard bits that are always there in the middle of dates.



Yes but funnymummy doesn't put out - she prefers a private orgy with multiple dates. Mind you when she looks at her dates in the cold light of day they turn out to be just the pits.


----------



## cjb (15 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I am also sure it is not a new term. It has been used in America for decades.



In that case it is unlikely to make the OED


----------



## Red Light (15 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> In that case it is unlikely to make the OED



????? The OED is full of Americanisms.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> ????? The OED is full of Americanisms.



The point being made is that as "put out" has been around for a long time it is unlikely to make it into the OED.


----------



## cjb (15 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> The point being made is that as "put out" has been around for a long time it is unlikely to make it into the OED.




Thanks, AFS. I must try to remember that on internet forums I'm not having a discussion with just one person at a time!!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Sep 2011)

cjb said:


> Thanks, AFS. I must try to remember that on internet forums I'm not having a discussion with just one person at a time!!


----------



## Red Light (15 Sep 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> The point being made is that as "put out" has been around for a long time it is unlikely to make it into the OED.



Yebbut do you know how long it takes to get a new entry in the OED. I sent them "filtering" as in the moving through traffic on a bike. Its now sat in the long long list of words and phrases to get round to. If I see it make it in my lifetime it'll be a miracle.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (15 Sep 2011)

Red Light said:


> Yebbut do you know how long it takes to get a new entry in the OED. I sent them "filtering" as in the moving through traffic on a bike. Its now sat in the long long list of words and phrases to get round to. If I see it make it in my lifetime it'll be a miracle.


I wonder how many people send in the same word?


----------

